# Hunting light cover



## danengebretson (Jun 10, 2011)

All,

How do you hunt mid- to late-seaseon pheasants in light cover? In the early season, the birds hold fairly well and my lab will flush them in shooting range. As the season progresses they run (and run, and run,....) and if I allow my dog to chase, they flush way out of range. If I keep my dog within shooting range, we never catch up to the birds. Am I doing something wrong? Should I let my dog go and try and keep up (not a big fan of trotting with a loaded gun)?

Want to start working on a solution to this problem so we can have a good productive fall.

We have no problems in heavy cover.

Dan


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

The first thing I'd do is hunt with another person who might be able to flank a bird. Once your dog gets birdy, and you know a pheasant is nearby, send your gunner upwind as fast as he can to try and block the retreating bird.

If this isn't practical, work birds slowly toward edges and cover. If your dog is off the handle and is pushing birds, you'll want to work him closer.

Otherwise, get a pointer :wink:


----------



## danengebretson (Jun 10, 2011)

I've already taken your second suggestion. I purchased a French Brittany last spring and this will be his first season in the field. He is off at hunting school now. Still want the lab to be able to work light cover though. Oftentimes we cross quite a bit of light stuff getting to the cattails etc. In these situations, I've usually kept the lab close and hope the pheasants keep running into the cattails, but once we get to the cattails we cannot find the birds. I am assuming that they're staying in the light cover and running around us rather than into the cattails.

Dan


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well if you got a pointer, problem solved! Once she locks up, all you have to do is make a big arc and try to cut off the bird. Bing, bang, boom!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dane, try letting let your lab go ahead. Work him in a zig zag across the light cover. When he gets birdy immediately get on his butt and stay there. You are just there to follow his nose. Do not stop for anything. Get right up there. A couple seconds count. An educated pheasant will not wait for you. It's the doctrine of hot pursuit. Most labs will give you time before they kick out the bird. If the bird flushes wild you got him up and can mark him down.

If the birds are moving to cattails but you can't find them, they went out the other side. They do this for a living. They will land on the side closest to you or in the middle and scoot out the other side. They always want to break contact.

Most hunters hunt a cover the same way. Try different things.If your dog will sit on command plant him on one side of the cattails and walk around to the other side and whistle him to you. If you are hunting a PLOTS park in a different spot instead of the same place everybody uses every day. Walk in from a different direction. Shake up the game a bit. Pheasants move from one piece of cover to another. You want to get between where they are and where they want to go.


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Well if you got a pointer, problem solved! Once she locks up, all you have to do is make a big arc and try to cut off the bird. Bing, bang, boom!


That is assumeing that the pointer is able to circle and pin the bird.There are two better options, one hunt heavier cover.This is recommended for pointing dog and in your situation I think your lab as well.Two hunt with a group that uses drivers and blockers.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I hunt Labs and have little experience with pointers. And my Labs have not been pointing Labs. I will run with the dog when he / she gets "birdy" and is clearly following a running bird. But "run" is a relative thing -- I don't sprint anymore at 62, even if I could, and I'm always concerned for gun safety and my own safety (don't want to bust an ankle in a gopher hole). Some of my most memorable pheasant shots are ones that have occurred at the close of a long, but successful, chase.

I agree with what others have said about taking advantage of the topography and cover and we're often trying to force the birds into a corner or edge, where they must hold before flushed. If multiple gunners are involved, flanking and blocking will also occur. Gun safety is paramount in all situations.

Pheasant hunting can be very tactical hunting, which can make it even more enjoyable than simply sweeping through a field or heavy cover and awaiting the flush that you hope is coming.

And, finally, I don't assume that birds will be simply running through light cover. On many occasions I've been surprised by pheasants popping out of cover that you couldn't believe would hide a mouse.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> Most hunters hunt a cover the same way. Try different things.If your dog will sit on command plant him on one side of the cattails and walk around to the other side and whistle him to you. If you are hunting a PLOTS park in a different spot instead of the same place everybody uses every day. Walk in from a different direction. Shake up the game a bit. Pheasants move from one piece of cover to another. You want to get between where they are and where they want to go.


Right on Dick. Definitely my preferred later season technique.

Also, will have dog sit, walk slow to small patch and then have dog come, very successful. Sneak attack :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

